# Es gibt Probleme akonadi zu starten

## Erdie

Seit neuestem startet akonadi nicht mehr und wenn man es von Hand starten will, kommst folgendes bei raus

```

 $ akonadictl start

 $ Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Starting up the Akonadi Server...

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Failed to connect to database!

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Database error: "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/run/user/1000/akonadi/mysql.socket' (2) QMYSQL: Unable to connect"

mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed

error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/run/user/1000/akonadi/mysql.socket' (2)'

Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/run/user/1000/akonadi/mysql.socket' exists!

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Failed to remove runtime connection config file

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Shutting down AkonadiServer...

org.kde.pim.akonadicontrol: Application '/usr/bin/akonadiserver' exited normally...

```

In einigen älteren Threads wird geraten statt mysql postgreql zu nutzen, weil es schon öfters Problem mit akonadi und mysql gab, ohne allerdings explizit zu sagen, wie man denn überhaupt migrieren kann. Ich habe dann mal versucht, folgendes zu tun:

/etc/portage/package.use/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu:

```

kde-apps/akonadi -mysql postgres

>=dev-qt/qtsql-5.13.2 postgres

```

Es wird auch eine postgres installiert, allerdings nutzt sie akonadi dann aber nicht. Die Meldungen beim Start sind identisch.

Die Frage ist trotzdem: Ist eine Migration auf postgresql überhaupt nötig und falls nein, wir löst man das Prolbem? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Datenbankinhalt zu resetten und alles neu aufzubauen? So etwas ähnliches gab es schonmal, ich habe allerdings die Lösung vergessen   :Sad: 

EDIT: Wenn ich versuche mysql manuall zu starten, kommt folgendes heraus:

```

# /etc/init.d/mysql start

 * Checking mysqld configuration for mysql ...                                                                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Starting mysql ...

 * MySQL datadir `/var/lib/mysql' is empty or invalid

 * Please check your config file `/etc/mysql/my.cnf'

 * ERROR: mysql failed to start

```

Nun ja, das mysql dir ist leer, und was heißt das jetzt? In der Konfiguration steht das Verzeichnis so drin.

----------

## mike155

Für mich sieht es so aus, als ob die MySQL Datenbank bei Dir nicht funktioniert. Dafür spricht die Fehlermeldung von Akonadi "Can't connect to local MySQL server" und auch die Tatsache, dass MySQL nicht mehr startet.

Ich würde NICHT empfehlen, auf PostgreSQL zu wechseln. Stattdessen solltest Du MySQL wieder zum Laufen bekommen.

Ich installiere MySQL gerade mal bei mir.... OK, ist installiert. Wenn ich MySQL starte, erhalte ich eine ähnliche Fehlermeldung wie Du: "Failed to set datadir to '/var/lib/mysql/'". Aber das war zu erwarten. Denn zuerst muss die Datenbank mit folgender Anweisung initialisiert werden:

```
emerge --config =dev-db/mysql-8.0.19-r1
```

Also, ich glaube, dass diese Anweisung auch bei Dir weiterhelfen wird, um die Datenbank in "/var/lib/mysql" wieder anzulegen. Evtl. musst Du die Versionsnummer bei Dir anpassen.

----------

## franzf

Erdie, wie greift den akonadi bei dir auf die mysql Datenbank zu?

Über eine Instanz, die beim boot gestartet wird oder startet akonadi seinen eigenen Daeomon?

Ich glaube fast das ist letzteres, dann hilft auch das Starten durch /etc/init.d/mysqld nix.

----------

## Erdie

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Erdie, wie greift den akonadi bei dir auf die mysql Datenbank zu?
> 
> Über eine Instanz, die beim boot gestartet wird oder startet akonadi seinen eigenen Daeomon?
> 
> Ich glaube fast das ist letzteres, dann hilft auch das Starten durch /etc/init.d/mysqld nix.

 

Ich vermute einen eigenen Deamon, weil akonadi nach dem Login und nach Abfrage des valut Passworts auf die DB zuzugreifen versucht. Letztendlich die Standardmethode von KDE, ich habe nichts verändert.

Ich probiere trotzdem mal erst die Vorschlag, die mysql zu initialisieren und berichte dann ...

```

Configuring pkg...

 * Will use username 'mysql' and group 'mysql' ...

 * mysql data directory detected as '/var/lib/mysql' ...

 * Creating mysql data directory '/var/lib/mysql' ...

 * Please select default authentication plugin (enter number or plugin name):

 * 1) caching_sha2_password [MySQL 8.0 default]

 * 2) mysql_native_password [MySQL 5.7 default]

 * 

 * For details see:

 * https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/8.0/en/upgrading-from-previous-series.html#upgrade-caching-sha2-password

    >2

 * Ensuring that default-auth is set to 'mysql_native_password' in '/etc/mysql/mysql.d/50-distro-client.cnf' ...

 * Ensuring that default-authentication-plugin is set to 'mysql_native_password' in '/etc/mysql/mysql.d/50-distro-server.cnf' ...

 * Trying to get password for mysql 'root' user from 'mysql' section ...

 * Trying to get password for mysql 'root' user from 'client' section ...

 * No password for mysql 'root' user was specified via environment

 * variable MYSQL_ROOT_PASSWORD and no password was found in config

 * file like '/root/.my.cnf'.

 * To continue please provide a password for the mysql 'root' user

 * now on console:

 * NOTE: Please avoid ["'\_%] characters in the password!

    >

 * Retype the password

    >

 * Initializing mysql data directory: /usr/sbin/mysqld --loose-skip-host-cache --loose-skip-name-resolve --loose-skip-networking --loose-skip-slave-start --loose-skip-federated --loose-skip-ssl --loose-skip-log-bin --loose-skip-relay-log --loose-skip-slow-query-log --loose-skip-external-locking --loose-skip-log-slave-updates --initialize-insecure --init-file='/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-8.0.19-r1/temp/tz.sql' --basedir='/usr' --datadir='/var/lib/mysql' --tmpdir='/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-8.0.19-r1/temp/mysqld-tmp.522211634' --log-error='/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-8.0.19-r1/temp/mysql_install_db.log' --user=mysql

 * Starting mysqld to finalize initialization: /usr/sbin/mysqld --loose-skip-host-cache --loose-skip-name-resolve --loose-skip-networking --loose-skip-slave-start --loose-skip-federated --loose-skip-ssl --loose-skip-log-bin --loose-skip-relay-log --loose-skip-slow-query-log --loose-skip-external-locking --loose-skip-log-slave-updates --basedir='/usr' --datadir='/var/lib/mysql' --tmpdir='/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-8.0.19-r1/temp/mysqld-tmp.522211634' --max_allowed_packet=8M --net_buffer_length=16K --socket='/run/mysqld/mysqld32709.sock' --pid-file='/run/mysqld/mysqld32709.pid' --log-error='/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-8.0.19-r1/temp/mysqld.log' --user=mysql

Waiting for mysqld to accept connections .....

 * Setting root password ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

Stopping the server ..

 * mysql data directory at '/var/lib/mysql' successfully initialized!

```

Das hat erstmal  funktioniert, jetzt starte ich akonadi nochmal:

```

$ org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Starting up the Akonadi Server...

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Failed to connect to database!

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Database error: "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/run/user/1000/akonadi/mysql.socket' (2) QMYSQL: Unable to connect"

mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed

error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/run/user/1000/akonadi/mysql.socket' (2)'

Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/run/user/1000/akonadi/mysql.socket' exists!

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Failed to remove runtime connection config file

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Shutting down AkonadiServer...

org.kde.pim.akonadicontrol: Application '/usr/bin/akonadiserver' exited normally...

```

Es ist also im Prinzip dasselbe wie vorher, wie du schon verhergesagt hast  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

AHH!!!

Ich hab kein mysql installiert, drum krieg ich da bei den updates nix mit.

mysql-8.0 ging kürzlich stable, das mag dein akonadi nicht:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/709812

Viel Spaß  :Wink: 

----------

## Tyrus

@Erdie:

Hast du einen speziellen Grund das du dev-db/mysql brauchst?

Alternative wäre einfach dev-db/mariadb zu nutzen.

akonadi will nur virtual/mysql und das kann sowohl von dev-db/mysql aber auch von dev-db/mariadb erfüllt werden.

dev-db/mariadb läuft bei mir mit akonadi ohne Probeme zusammen.

Aber ist nur ein Gedanke.

----------

## Erdie

Ohh sehr gut, ich versuch mich gerade an dem beschriebenen Workaround!

### Zeitsprung ###

Der workaround funktioniert, allerdings muß man zwischendurch die mysql neu starten, das haben sie nicht mit reingeschrieben. Vollständig muß es so laufen:

```

WORKAROUND:

- disable ">=dev-db/mysql-8.0.0:0" package mask <--- in case you entered one

- un-merge   dev-db/mysql-5.7.29:0/18      <--- no need to unmerge -8.0.19-r1

         !!! ONLY -if you have no separate db instances !!!

- delete     mysql data directory at '/var/lib/mysql'

         !!! ONLY -if you have no separate db instances !!!

- emerge     dev-db/mysql-8.0.19-r1:0

- emerge   --config =dev-db/mysql-8.0.19-r1

- >          select "caching_sha2_password"

- >          provide a password for the mysql 'root' user

- rm -r      ~/.config/akonadi*

- rm -r      ~/.local/share/akonadi*

$ akonadictl start --verbose  <--- this will fail, as expected, but

                              <--- populize ~/.config/          and

                              <--- populize ~/.local/share/

$ rm -r      ~/.local/share/akonadi/db_data      (or move it, for comparison)

$ mkdir      ~/.local/share/akonadi/db_data      (empty, to be initialized)

$ edit       ~/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf :

                # log_warnings=2                   # (unknown)

                lower_case_table_names=0           # (=1 does not work)

                # query_cache_size=0               # (unknown)

                # query_cache_type=0               # (unknown)

                

<<<<<<<<<<<< ERDIE COMMEND: RESTART mysql! <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<                

$ akonadictl start --verbose  <--- this time will start up and

                              <--- thereby initialize the empty db_data a-new

- start KAddressBook

- end   KAddressBook

- start KAddressBook again

- >     enable your AdressBook    <--- this time you should see your entries

```

Akonadi ist im Moment zwar noch busy, weil die Datenbank neu aufgebaut wird aber ich bin relativ zuversichtlich, dass es funzt. Auf alle Fälle geht der DB connect.

----------

## Erdie

Akonadi nudelt hier schon seit Stunden rum:

```

...

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: ItemRetrievalManager posting retrieval request for items (1051, 2513) to "akonadi_maildir_resource_0" . There are 0 request queues and 0 items mine

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: ItemRetrievalJob Akonadi::Server::ItemRetrievalJob(0x7efda40059d0) started for request 0x7efdc0022450

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: processing retrieval request for item (1051, 2513)  parts: ("RFC822")  of resource: "akonadi_maildir_resource_0"

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: ItemRetrievalJob for request 0x7efdc0022450 finished

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: ItemRetrievalManager posting retrieval request for items (5801) to "akonadi_maildir_resource_0" . There are 0 request queues and 0 items mine

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: ItemRetrievalJob Akonadi::Server::ItemRetrievalJob(0x7efdc0022350) started for request 0x7efdc00253d0

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: processing retrieval request for item (5801)  parts: ("RFC822")  of resource: "akonadi_maildir_resource_0"

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: ItemRetrievalJob for request 0x7efdc00253d0 finished

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: ItemRetrievalManager posting retrieval request for items (1051, 2513) to "akonadi_maildir_resource_0" . There are 0 request queues and 0 items mine

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: ItemRetrievalJob Akonadi::Server::ItemRetrievalJob(0x7efdc00240e0) started for request 0x7efdc0025e30

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: processing retrieval request for item (1051, 2513)  parts: ("RFC822")  of resource: "akonadi_maildir_resource_0"

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: ItemRetrievalJob for request 0x7efdc0025e30 finished

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: ItemRetrievalManager posting retrieval request for items (5801) to "akonadi_maildir_resource_0" . There are 0 request queues and 0 items mine

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: ItemRetrievalJob Akonadi::Server::ItemRetrievalJob(0x7efda40063e0) started for request 0x7efdc00275b0

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: processing retrieval request for item (5801)  parts: ("RFC822")  of resource: "akonadi_maildir_resource_0"

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: ItemRetrievalJob for request 0x7efdc00275b0 finished

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: ItemRetrievalManager posting retrieval request for items (1051, 2513) to "akonadi_maildir_resource_0" . There are 0 request queues and 0 items mine

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: ItemRetrievalJob Akonadi::Server::ItemRetrievalJob(0x7efda4011d90) started for request 0x7efdc0025db0

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: processing retrieval request for item (1051, 2513)  parts: ("RFC822")  of resource: "akonadi_maildir_resource_0"

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: ItemRetrievalJob for request 0x7efdc0025db0 finished

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: ItemRetrievalManager posting retrieval request for items (5801) to "akonadi_maildir_resource_0" . There are 0 request queues and 0 items mine

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: ItemRetrievalJob Akonadi::Server::ItemRetrievalJob(0x7efda40063e0) started for request 0x7efdc0016260

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: processing retrieval request for item (5801)  parts: ("RFC822")  of resource: "akonadi_maildir_resource_0"

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: ItemRetrievalJob for request 0x7efdc0016260 finished

```

Ist das normal? Kmail zeigt keine Konten außer den "local folders" an und stürzt reproduzierbar nach ca 1m ab. ich frag mich ob das Sinn macht das jetzt noch weiterlaufen zu lassen ..

----------

## mike155

Gut, dass das Problem gefunden und behoben ist!  :Smile:    (EDIT: ich schrieb das vor dem letzten Post von Erdie) 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/709812

 

@franzf: gut, dass Du das gefunden hast - da wäre ich nicht so schnell drauf gekommen. Ich habe gar nicht in die Richtig "Problem bei Update von MySQL" gedacht.

 *Tyrus wrote:*   

> Hast du einen speziellen Grund dass Du dev-db/mysql brauchst?
> 
> Alternative wäre einfach dev-db/mariadb zu nutzen. 

 

@Tyrus: guter Punkt!

@Erdie: ich würde auch empfehlen, bei Gelegenheit auf mariadb zu wechseln. 

Noch ein weiterer Punkt: je nachdem, welche Teile von KDE man nutzt, kann man KDE auch so übersetzen, dass es keine Datenbank braucht (zumindest ging das früher). Wenn man Addressbook und kmail nutzt, braucht man die Datenbank jedoch.

----------

## Erdie

Also bis jetzt sehe ich noch keine mails, sondern kmail stürzt ab nach kurzer Zeit mit einem "internen Fehler". Allerdingt lass ich das erstmal bis Morgen laufen. Wenn es dann nicht funktioniert, werde ich abbrechen und weitersuchen.

Ich brauche nur kmail, das Addressbuch nutze ich nicht.

----------

## Erdie

Jetzt nochmal zur Info:

Das akonadi Genudel hat sich über 6 Stunden hingezogen, das war nicht normal. Da im Hintergrund ein paar Update liefen habe ich dann den Rechner gestartet als alles fertig war. Dannach lief kmail normal, Akonadi kommt hoch und ich mußte die Postfächer neu einrichten. Der Download von einigen Tausend Mail war in 2 Minuten durch. Das KDE Pim Zeugs ist schon etwas mystisch machmal  ..

----------

## franzf

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Das KDE Pim Zeugs ist schon etwas mystisch machmal  ..

 

Hehe, KDE Parvati-Indra-Murti halt...

Ich hab vor Jahren der PIM Suite den Rücken gekehrt. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau was es war, aber ich hatte Probleme die niemand lösen konnte/wollte.

Keine Ahnung ob das mittlerweile alles besser geht.

Bin aktuell bei isync + notmuch und irgendwie geht immer alles hehe... Bin da aber auch nicht soooo anspruchsvoll. Wenner hochkommt bin ich happy. Also, der Mailclient...

Grüßle

----------

## ChrisJumper

Das ist der Grund warum man Backups hat (von den Mails).

Die meisten Nutzen dafür heutzutage leider die Cloud. Aber ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mal mit Evolution unter Gnome. Da hat auch die Migration nicht richtig funktioniert. Diese Datenbanken sind manchmal halt richtig kompliziert und am besten kennst du dich mit Datenbanken und den Typen der Dateien die diese Datenbanken füllen aus.

Emails werden ja auch in so einem seltsamen Stream aus Daten gespeichert. Im Grunde ist es da immer gut wenn du ein Backup machst das du in einer VM auch duplizieren oder wiederherstellen kannst wenn die Daten wichtig waren.

Das Blöde ist halt das akonadi so ein Multi-Tool ist. Da kommen sehr viele unterschiedliche Daten zusammen. Vielleicht wird dein Problem auch gelöst mit wenn ein Bug behoben wurde aber es ist einfach blöd wenn es da zu Fehlern kommt.

Meine kleinen Datenbanken hatten hier nach 5 bis 10 Minuten das Update verdaut. Vielleicht hast du wirklich mehrere Daten das es über 4 Stunden dauert? Aber es klingt sehr nach einem Speicherbug oder einer Endlosschleife. Aus dem Grund ist es in Zukunft immer gut mehrere Versionen von einem Backup zu haben. Vielleicht ist das Problem halt eine bestimmte Datei oder ein Fehler im Codec einer Datei.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe KDE Mail auch den Rücken gekehrt und vor einiger Zeit wieder eine Chance gegeben. Die Mailserver laufen alle über imap, so dass nichts verloren geht wenn der Client mal wieder spinnt. Man kann der Cloud wohl mehr vertrauen als einem lokalen KDE Mail Client. Theoretisch wären zusätzliche Backup auch noch denkbar.

----------

## franzf

So wirklich sicher bist du mit IMAP auch nicht:

https://dilfridge.blogspot.com/2013/05/personal-experience-and-opinion-kmail2.html

AFAIR ist der bug mittlerweile gefixt aber passieren kann so was immer wieder.

----------

## Erdie

Das ist richtig, denn jetzt habe ich genau das gleich Problem nach einem mysql update schon wieder   :Twisted Evil: 

```

martin@kellerkind ~ $ org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Starting up the Akonadi Server...

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Found mysql_install_db:  ""

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Found mysqlcheck:  "/usr/bin/mysqlcheck"

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Using mysqld: "/usr/sbin/mysqld"

org.kde.pim.akonadicontrol: Service ":1.91" owner changed from "" to ":1.91"

org.kde.pim.akonadicontrol: Service ":1.92" owner changed from "" to ":1.92"

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: mysqld reports version 8.0.20 (Oracle MySQL)

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Executing: "/usr/sbin/mysqld" "--defaults-file=/home/martin/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf --datadir=/home/martin/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/ --socket=/run/user/1000/akonadi/mysql.socket --pid-file=/run/user/1000/akonadi/mysql.pid"

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Failed to connect to database!

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Database error: "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/run/user/1000/akonadi/mysql.socket' (2) QMYSQL: Unable to connect"

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: terminating connection threads

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: terminating service threads

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: stopping db process

mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed

error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/run/user/1000/akonadi/mysql.socket' (2)'

Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/run/user/1000/akonadi/mysql.socket' exists!

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Failed to remove runtime connection config file

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Shutting down AkonadiServer...

org.kde.pim.akonadicontrol: Service ":1.92" owner changed from ":1.92" to ""

org.kde.pim.akonadicontrol: Application '/usr/bin/akonadiserver' exited normally...

```

Ich werde jetzt mal das gleiche wie oben nochmal ausprobieren. Mal sehen ob es geht ..

Nein, ich gehe einfach erstmal auf 8.0.20 auf die alte 8.0.19 zurück. Aber eine entgültige Lösung ist das ja auch nicht.

----------

## Erdie

Genau der gleiche Mist:

```

martin@kellerkind ~ $ org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Starting up the Akonadi Server...

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Found mysql_install_db:  ""

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Found mysqlcheck:  "/usr/bin/mysqlcheck"

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Using mysqld: "/usr/sbin/mysqld"

org.kde.pim.akonadicontrol: Service ":1.53" owner changed from "" to ":1.53"

org.kde.pim.akonadicontrol: Service ":1.54" owner changed from "" to ":1.54"

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: mysqld reports version 8.0.19 (Oracle MySQL)

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Executing: "/usr/sbin/mysqld" "--defaults-file=/home/martin/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf --datadir=/home/martin/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/ --socket=/run/user/1000/akonadi/mysql.socket --pid-file=/run/user/1000/akonadi/mysql.pid"

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: database server stopped unexpectedly

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Database process exited unexpectedly during initial connection!

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: executable: "/usr/sbin/mysqld"

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: arguments: ("--defaults-file=/home/martin/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf", "--datadir=/home/martin/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/", "--socket=/run/user/1000/akonadi/mysql.socket", "--pid-file=/run/user/1000/akonadi/mysql.pid")

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: stdout: ""

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: stderr: ""

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: exit code: 1

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: process error: "Unknown error"

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: terminating connection threads

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: terminating service threads

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: stopping db process

mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed

error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/run/user/1000/akonadi/mysql.socket' (2)'

Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/run/user/1000/akonadi/mysql.socket' exists!

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Failed to remove runtime connection config file

org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Shutting down AkonadiServer...

org.kde.pim.akonadicontrol: Service ":1.54" owner changed from ":1.54" to ""

org.kde.pim.akonadicontrol: Application '/usr/bin/akonadiserver' exited normally...

```

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Erdie

Jetzt geht auch die Initialisierung der mysql schief:

```

kellerkind /var/tmp/portage # emerge --config =dev-db/mysql-8.0.20                              

Configuring pkg...

 * Will use username 'mysql' and group 'mysql' ...

 * mysql data directory detected as '/var/lib/mysql' ...

 * Creating mysql data directory '/var/lib/mysql' ...

 * Please select default authentication plugin (enter number or plugin name):

 * 1) caching_sha2_password [MySQL 8.0 default]

 * 2) mysql_native_password [MySQL 5.7 default]

 * 

 * For details see:

 * https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/8.0/en/upgrading-from-previous-series.html#upgrade-caching-sha2-password

    >1

 * Ensuring that default-auth is set to 'caching_sha2_password' in '/etc/mysql/mysql.d/50-distro-client.cnf' ...

 * Ensuring that default-authentication-plugin is set to 'caching_sha2_password' in '/etc/mysql/mysql.d/50-distro-server.cnf' ...

 * Trying to get password for mysql 'root' user from 'mysql' section ...

 * Trying to get password for mysql 'root' user from 'client' section ...

 * No password for mysql 'root' user was specified via environment

 * variable MYSQL_ROOT_PASSWORD and no password was found in config

 * file like '/root/.my.cnf'.

 * To continue please provide a password for the mysql 'root' user

 * now on console:

 * NOTE: Please avoid ["'\_%] characters in the password!

    >

 * Retype the password

    >

 * Initializing mysql data directory: /usr/sbin/mysqld --loose-skip-host-cache --loose-skip-name-resolve --loose-skip-networking --loose-skip-slave-start --loose-skip-federated --loose-skip-ssl --loose-skip-log-bin --loose-skip-relay-log --loose-skip-slow-query-log --loose-skip-external-locking --loose-skip-log-slave-updates --initialize-insecure --init-file='/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-8.0.20/temp/tz.sql' --basedir='/usr' --datadir='/var/lib/mysql' --tmpdir='/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-8.0.20/temp/mysqld-tmp.214212229' --log-error='/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-8.0.20/temp/mysql_install_db.log' --user=mysql

2020-05-14T18:57:17.406794Z 0 [System] [MY-013169] [Server] /usr/sbin/mysqld (mysqld 8.0.20) initializing of server in progress as process 22390

2020-05-14T18:57:17.409159Z 0 [ERROR] [MY-010187] [Server] Could not open file '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-8.0.20/temp/mysql_install_db.log' for error logging: Permission denied

2020-05-14T18:57:17.409215Z 0 [ERROR] [MY-013236] [Server] The designated data directory /var/lib/mysql/ is unusable. You can remove all files that the server added to it.

2020-05-14T18:57:17.409225Z 0 [ERROR] [MY-010119] [Server] Aborting

2020-05-14T18:57:17.409322Z 0 [System] [MY-010910] [Server] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Shutdown complete (mysqld 8.0.20)  Gentoo Linux mysql-8.0.20.

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-8.0.20::gentoo failed (config phase):

 *   Failed to initialize mysql data directory. Please review '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-8.0.20/temp/mysql_install_db.log'!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 125:  Called pkg_config

 *   environment, line 3153:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed to initialize ${PN} data directory. Please review '${mysql_install_log}'!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-db/mysql-8.0.20::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-db/mysql-8.0.20::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-8.0.20/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-8.0.20/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-8.0.20/homedir'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-8.0.20/work/mysql-8.0.20'

```

so langsam ist es zum Verzweifeln

----------

## asturm

Wie wärs mit mariadb?

----------

## Erdie

Ich versuche jetzt auf postgres zu gehen, habe akonadi mit USE -mysql postgres neu gebaut. Das ebuild meldet:

```

 * Messages for package kde-apps/akonadi-19.12.3:

 * You can select the storage backend in ~/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc.

 * Available drivers are:

 *   QPSQL

 * QPSQL has been set as your default akonadi storage backend.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

TROTZDEM versucht akonadi mysql zu starten wenn ich "akonadictl --verbose start" als user eingebe. Wie ist das zu erklären?

BTW: Wie kann ich den den mariadb nutzen, habe ich vorher versucht aber keine Möglichkeit gefunden, das zu ändern.

Ich glaube jetzt blick ich langsam durch: Die mysql ist ein Artefakt auf alten Zeiten weil mein System seit fast 10 Jahren läuft. Da ich auf postgres umgestellt und das jetzt rückgängig gemacht habe, versucht akonadi jetzt eine ganz andere Version zu installieren, vermutlich die mariadb und das ebuild virtual/mysql wurde von depclean entfernt. Mal sehen wie es weitergeht. Die mysql stand im world file, das ist mir wohl bei der Fummelei das letzte Mal passiert, dass ich irgenwann mal die "-1" vergessen hatte usw usw ..

----------

## Erdie

Nee, ich blick es nicht. Ich versteh nicht wie man akonadi dazu überredet die mariadb zu nutzen. Ich gebs ech auf ..

Ich installier die maridb einfach selbst und siehe da, mysql wird als blocker entfert. Muß man die mariadb auch erst konfigurieren?

config der mariadb schlägt ebenfalls fehl:

```

kellerkind /var/lib # emerge --config =dev-db/mariadb-10.4.12

Configuring pkg...

 * Trying to get password for mysql 'root' user from 'mysql' section ...

 * Trying to get password for mysql 'root' user from 'client' section ...

 * Please provide a password for the mysql 'root'@'localhost' user now

 * or through the /root/.my.cnf file.

 * Avoid ["'\_%] characters in the password

 * Not entering a password defaults to UNIX authentication

    >

 * Retype the password

    >

 * Creating the mysql database and setting proper permissions on it ...

 * Command: /usr/share/mariadb/scripts/mysql_install_db --basedir=/usr --loose-skip-host-cache --loose-skip-name-resolve --loose-skip-networking --loose-skip-slave-start --loose-skip-ssl --loose-skip-log-bin --loose-skip-relay-log --loose-skip-slow-query-log --loose-skip-external-locking --loose-skip-log-slave-updates --datadir=//var/lib/mysql --tmpdir=/

 * ERROR: dev-db/mariadb-10.4.12::gentoo failed (config phase):

 *   Failed to initialize mysqld. Please review /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err AND /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mariadb-10.4.12/temp/mysql_install_db.log

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 125:  Called pkg_config

 *   environment, line 3842:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed to initialize mysqld. Please review ${EPREFIX}/var/log/mysql/mysqld.err AND ${TMPDIR}/mysql_install_db.log";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-db/mariadb-10.4.12::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-db/mariadb-10.4.12::gentoo'`.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info =mariadb-10.4.12

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mariadb-10.4.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mariadb-10.4.12/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mariadb-10.4.12/temp'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mariadb-10.4.12/work/mariadb-10.4.12'

```

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## asturm

Für akonadi ist das einfach ein drop-in für mysql.

----------

## Erdie

Ok der letzte Fehler war, ich hätte noch eine etc-update machen müssen. Nun ja, ich sollte wohl besser schlafen gehen :/ Jetzt ist die konfiguriert und ich werde nochmal versuchen akonadi zu starten.

EDIT: Jupp, läuft. Morgen mach ich die Konfiguration der mail accounts ..   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Erdie

Letztlich hat es funktioniert aber erst nachdem ich alle Daten gelöscht hatte, auch die von kmail. Irgendwelche Inkonsistenzen haben dazu geführt, dass der Mailversand wie der Teufel will nicht funktionieren wollte mit "ungekanntem Fehler". Nachdem ich dann alles gelöscht und neu aufgebaut habe, hat es dann funktioniert. Macht ganz schön viel Stress das kmail - Gedöns.

----------

